# RIP Sandy Grey (Timeshare Consumers Association)



## Carolinian (Mar 31, 2013)

It is reported on a European board that Sandy Grey, longtime head of the Timeshare Consumers Association in the UK and staunch spokesman for timeshare consumers passed away suddenly Saturday evening.

Sandy has long been a strong voice for the timeshare consumer and he will be missed (although probably not be shady developers).


----------

